# halshan organic food



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

does anyone use this or know of it. Apparently very popular on the west coast- met some dog owners that switched to it a few years ago and love it
Halshan - Premium Raw Pet Food products, Meat with Vegetables, Organ Meat with Vegetables, Meat with Bone, Muscle Meat


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

dex'smom said:


> does anyone use this or know of it. Apparently very popular on the west coast- met some dog owners that switched to it a few years ago and love it
> Halshan - Premium Raw Pet Food products, Meat with Vegetables, Organ Meat with Vegetables, Meat with Bone, Muscle Meat



It does not indicate that it is certified organic. It doesn't say whether it contains a vitamin mix in it. It also doesn't say where the food is from. 

This raw food is certified organic and has vitamins in it:

PAW NATURAW distinct by instinct ®  |  Organic, Raw, Frozen Dog Food and Cat Food, Organic Raw Diets for Pets

I purchased the bison, and it is excellent quality.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I live on the west coast (Washington) and I have never heard of this brand, although that doesn't mean it's not well-known.

I don't see anywhere on the website where it says it is organic -- did you misread that by chance? Does it contain any added vitamins? If not, you would need to supplement with your own I believe.


----------

